# Official vampire valentines 2011!



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *I'll bite first! BOO - I'm in!*


Will you send me a "bite" for vampire valentines? 

Angela Rose
103 Conductor Lane
Erwin, TN 37650

send me your address and I'll bite back! hehehe!


----------

